# Paraneetroplus breidohri: A Strong Case For Keeping CAs



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

These 'breidohri' which I tossed into my Madagascan cichlid tank as "snacks", managed to escape the "jaws of death" and have grown up into this handsome couple. They are presently ruling this 180G tank, keeping fourteen Madagascan cichlids at bay, along with a third, male breidohri. This species has bred for me more times than I can remember but this pair is special in that they weren't supposed to be here. But here they are, doing what they do best, dynamically protecting their young as most CA cichlid parents do. But they are as close to perfect as I have ever seen and make an incredibly strong case for any cichlid keeper to "go" with Central American cichlids.


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Amazing fish...maybe I'll get my hands on some when I have some space again


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic Jim. Funny how things work out....


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Very nice pair.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Great video Jim. You never cease to amaze me in that you are able to pull off spawns with large fish in community settings with no nipped fins.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Fantastic Jim. Funny how things work out....





Dovii 64 said:


> Very nice pair.





ahud said:


> Great video Jim. You never cease to amaze me in that you are able to pull off spawns with large fish in community settings with no nipped fins.





Marconi said:


> Amazing fish...maybe I'll get my hands on some when I have some space again


Thanks for your comments. Much appreciated.


----------

